# schrift in maske?!



## snow crash (30. August 2001)

moin leutz,
kann ich es irgendwie schaffen, in eine weissen maske in schwarzer schrift einen text zu schreiben, sodass am ende der darunterliegende layer nur durch die schrift zu erkennen ist?...

vielleicht nochmal deutlicher...

ich habe einen layer und und will diesen bis auf eine fläche verstecken. die fläche soll in den ausmassen und der form einem gewissen text entsprechen... 

ich hoffe mal, dass ihr das geplant habt... wenn nicht, dann fragt bitte nochmal nach. das prob hab ich nämlich schon seit längerem...

thx, 

ya snow


----------



## loki (30. August 2001)

es geht doch einfacher...
text markieren
auf bildebene wechseln
auswahl umkehren
löschen

loki


----------



## snow crash (30. August 2001)

*thx*

danke loki......*gg*:| 

ya snow


----------



## drash (30. August 2001)

man kann aber auch mit gedrückter ctrl-taste auf die schrift-ebene klicken und dann diese auswahl auf der ebenenmaske füllen!!


----------



## snow crash (30. August 2001)

*thx @ all*

ich hab jetzt nach einigem rumspielen genug möglichkeiten gefunden, sowas hinzunekommen... also, see y'all

snowy


----------

